# Nice libretto for Verdi's Attila?



## Spectrum (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, all!

I like Verdi's opera _Attila_. My copy of the opera is from the collection _Verdi - The Great Operas_, which does not include any libretti. I am looking for a nice libretto.

Online I have only been able to find the original Italian and a German translation (but not a side-by-side translation). Ideally, I want:

* A physical libretto (not just a PDF)
* With a side-by-side translation
* Preferably containing both Italian and English (although Italian and German is acceptable)

Can anyone recommend me a version that I can buy which comes with a libretto that fits my needs? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Signor Crescendo (May 8, 2014)

This is the copy I have, and it comes with a libretto. Excellent cast, too.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Signor Crescendo said:


> This is the copy I have, and it comes with a libretto. Excellent cast, too.


That's a great version of the opera, too.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 12, 2009)

Signor Crescendo said:


> This is the copy I have, and it comes with a libretto. Excellent cast, too.


Thanks, guys. I have ordered that one.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

I also have this version in cd, a wonderful opera! In dvd I have the version of La Scala with Ramey. The subtitles are only in Italian in my dvd. I like a lot peplum films, and this opera is like a "fantastic peplum musical" the choruses of barbarians, the Aquileians founding Venice when the sun arises, the entrance of pope Leo and the terror of Attila, the ballet in the great feast where the bards curse Attila and Aetius is plotting in secret... Wonderful!!!


----------

